

Texas blocks Tesla direct sales; Politician thinks company is run by “Mr. Tesla” - anderzole
http://bgr.com/2015/05/20/tesla-sales-texas-model-s/

======
coreyp_1
The politician that thinks the company is run by "Mr. Tesla" is a Democrat.

